# Fort Monroe fishing pier. Any good?



## ELxWestCoast (Apr 10, 2014)

I live near Fort Monroe and have driving through it once. Noticed there was a fishing pier there and was interested in fishing it. Hows the fishing on that pier and what species can I expect? Thanks in advance.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Croakers, Flounders, Stripped Bass, Spot and other species. The pier is small and gets packed at the end like most pier. Fishing isn't bad but seaweed is present in the area so if you can avoid those it's good fishing.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You can also fish the melon st bridge at night.


----------



## ELxWestCoast (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the info! I appreciate it!


----------

